# Simple PVC Bow Stand



## laroye123

Here's a simple stand I whipped up today. I made it a single stand because my son, wife and myself all shoot, and this will allow us to move around to different targets at different distances etc. and still have a place to set our bow. I didn't glue the top of the stand because I plan on replacing the elbow
with a tee, and adding a cup holder to the top.


----------



## bburgBiker

Pipe diameter?


----------



## laroye123

1 1/4 dia


----------



## bburgBiker

very cool, building one this weekend!!!


----------



## missesoften

cool im gonna steal part of that,,,,,need to hold my arrows,, i have been beating a piece of pipe in the ground, duh, 3 tees and somr pipe and ive got me an arrow holder, thanks


----------



## kc hay seed

how large is the square base?


----------



## laroye123

The two straight pieces on the base are cut to 12", so with the elbows it's about 16" square. The hanger height is 32" ( made for short lenght bows) and the bow hook is approx 7" long.


----------



## muck

Just a question. why 1 1/4 pipe ? its more than the 1 1/2 and usually harder to get (exept at the depot)


----------



## 7018rodburner

Nice looking stand. Does top arm swivel/pivot? Looks like bow will hit the arrow tube when retrieving bow?


----------



## laroye123

I used 1 1/4 because the crappy hardware didn't have all the pieces I would need to make it from 1 1/2. I wasn't going to make another trip and I wanted it done. Looking at it now, 1 1/2 might be too big anyway.

I didn't glue to top but not for that reason, so yes I guess it could pivot. The hanger only sticks out 7" and the bottom is 16" so there is room to clear the arrow tube


----------



## rand_98201

thats pretty cool,theres a couple other builds kind of similar to yours on here too floating around.one guy used camo tape and did the whole stand in it and it looked killer,just a heads up for more ideas.


----------



## Alaska at heart

Perfect! I shot this evening outside, as the January weather in MI is unseasonably warm and was mulling over the need for a stand. Been thinking about building one for some time, but some of the other DIY designs were too bulky. This one will be excellent for daily use. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tdeutmeyer

Looks good. If you keep it outside in below freezing temps, I'd suggest putting in a few holes in the bottom to drain out any water that may get in the pipes. This would keep them from freezing solid and bursting.


----------



## catfishmafia76

I saw this the other day and built my own today, thanks. I painted mine flat black with some 99 cent spray paint and put stick on fleece on the upright piece with a cap for the end. I also left the up right piece loose to make for easy transport. Thanks again for putting up pics of your build!


----------



## Tkd-0331

I built one today also. I picked a 2x3 reducing coupling however to blow the arrow holder up to 3 in. Also to keep in mind if you glue all of it you could go with dwv PVC fittings rather than PVC pressure fittings shown in the pic above. They are a bit cheaper. Just need glue because socket isn't as deep. Get cellular core PVC too it is cheaper than standard PVC that is rated for pressure. Works just the same.


----------



## laroye123

My new updated version with drink holder added.
It's just an end cap glued to the end of the tee.


----------



## killerloop

*heres one*

I went with a double


----------



## s&w686

laroye123. Does the PVC scratch the bow limbs? Was thinking about making one of these, wondered about covering the 7" piece with some insulation. Not sure they make it big enough to cover 1 1/2 though.


----------



## laroye123

I don't see any problem with it yet, but if I see any issues I will just glue a thin piece of rubber in that area


----------



## Alaska at heart

Have you tried it with the T at the top and two bows? I have all the materials to build one now, but hesitated because I want it to hold two bows when my nephew comes over to shoot outside. If the base needs to be larger, I don't want to make it too small.


----------



## s&w686

I'll post pics of mine later with dimensions, holds 2 bows. Do a search for bow stands. I copied one from here. If I remember it was deadyote49 who posted it.


----------



## s&w686

Here is mine. sch 40 2" pvc and 3/4" pvc for the bows to hang on. pipe insulation for protection. 

Items needed :
4 2" 90* elbows
3 2" Tees
1 2"x3/4" Tee
2 pieces of 3/4" - 6" long for bows to hang on
2 pieces of 2" 17" long for sides of base
3 pieces of 2" 3" long for "front" section of base
2 pieces of 2" 6 1/4" long for "back" section of base
1 pieces of 2" 34" long for the upright my bow is 34" ata
2 pieces of 2" 10" long for the arrows to sit in. I also put some foam in the base under the arrow section.
1 section of pipe foam insulation for the 3/4"


----------



## s&w686

Here is the post where I got my inspiration. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1663969&p=1063085084#post1063085084


----------



## Nitro1970

Nice


----------



## Alaska at heart

Thanks for the detailed photos and list, S&W. Did you go "T" to "T" from your 2" to 3/4" reducer to the 3/4" "T" that ultimately holds your bows? I didn't see a 3/4" "T" listed on your parts list, but it appears one is there? I like the idea of a smaller size PVC for the bow holders, as long as it is stong. 3/4" appears enough and the pipe insulation is a nice touch. Did you have to weight it at all for two bows, or is it stout enough with just the materials?


----------



## s&w686

Thanks glad you like it. 

I used a 2"x3/4" T then a short piece of 3/4" pipe to the 3/4"x3/4" T. 

I didn't weight it down, seems fine without the sand.


----------



## CustomLowz

s&w686 said:


> Here is mine. sch 40 2" pvc and 3/4" pvc for the bows to hang on. pipe insulation for protection.
> 
> Items needed :
> 4 2" 90* elbows
> 3 2" Tees
> 1 2"x3/4" Tee
> 2 pieces of 3/4" - 6" long for bows to hang on
> 2 pieces of 2" 17" long for sides of base
> 3 pieces of 2" 3" long for "front" section of base
> 2 pieces of 2" 6 1/4" long for "back" section of base
> 1 pieces of 2" 34" long for the upright my bow is 34" ata
> 2 pieces of 2" 10" long for the arrows to sit in. I also put some foam in the base under the arrow section.
> 1 section of pipe foam insulation for the 3/4"


All you need is a "beverage" holder on the top and its perfect!


----------



## ThunderBoltGuy

Great ideas.


----------



## oldschoolcj5

these look great!


----------



## Sleipnir

Thanks for the PVC design guys, I got to make a toilet flange/pipe arrow holder with y'alls ingenuity


----------



## tpetrain

Bringing this thread back from the dead. $39 in parts and 15 minutes to build= awesome bow stand. Thanks for the specs!!!!!!







Just built tonight.


----------



## Tyler Anderson

This is the one I built 25 bucks little wabbly but manageable gonna build some more for friends and maybe sale locally


----------



## EBO

Threw one together last night.


----------



## jr80

Started mine last night. Need another T and a board and I'll be set.


----------



## notit99

This is a great idea! Im building one as soon as I get a day off.


----------



## EBO

All ready to go!


----------



## TheBriscoKid

This past weekend I made 6 bow stands based on s&w686's build. These will be put to use at a camp archery range. They are tall as the height has been adjusted to accommodate recurve bows. Since they will be outside, staked to the ground throughout the season all open ends were capped with appropriate size cap including removable caps for the quivers. The first one was too tall so all others were adjusted accordingly. Thinking about making these and selling them. I used 2" sched. 40 for the base and the upright and 1 1/2" sched. 40 for the hanger. I had to get creative because the Home Depot I bought all the parts at did not have some of the pieces called for.


----------



## jr80

Finished mine! I used 1 1/2" PVC and a piece of treated plywood for the tabletop. I wrapped it in camo duct tape and painted the elbows and Ts fluorescent orange. Prolly cost my $45 to make with the camo duct tape. My first of several DIY projects that I've found on here to do. Next up is a target, I have some material to make a bag and a bunch of plastic wrapping to stuff it with.


----------



## EBO

Added a tray to mine.


----------



## BadHabit2Break

Just got mine built yesterday...$52 in supplies at Lowes and about an hour of time....I'm no plumber...lol


----------



## Sarah Silhanek

thanks for all the ideas! My daughter wants to make a bow stand for a 4H project. Wish us luck!


----------



## BadHabit2Break

Sarah Silhanek said:


> thanks for all the ideas! My daughter wants to make a bow stand for a 4H project. Wish us luck!


Good luck.


----------



## BryJR

Been looking up different styles of bow hangers and arrow holders. The arrow holders on this build are just like the ones we use at my club, and I can't stand how much water they collect when left in the rain. Some holes drilled through the bottom as drainage will definitely behoove you.


----------



## BadHabit2Break

BryJR said:


> Been looking up different styles of bow hangers and arrow holders. The arrow holders on this build are just like the ones we use at my club, and I can't stand how much water they collect when left in the rain. Some holes drilled through the bottom as drainage will definitely behoove you.


That's a good point.

I actually bring mine in when I am done


----------



## jr80

BryJR said:


> Been looking up different styles of bow hangers and arrow holders. The arrow holders on this build are just like the ones we use at my club, and I can't stand how much water they collect when left in the rain. Some holes drilled through the bottom as drainage will definitely behoove you.


I just bought some end caps for mine. I capped off the ends of the hangers and used glue to make them permanent. For the arrow holders I sanded the ends of the pipes a little and just slip the end caps over them when I'm not using them to keep bugs and water out of the PVC.


----------



## mibowhunter2094

Cool


----------



## schrank17

Here's my stand and target I made.


----------



## onyx48166

nice work


----------



## Pittstate23

very nice


----------



## mibowhunter2094

Mobile model!


----------



## waldopepper

Here is mine not complete. Bought the fittings and pipe and got home and discovered my glue had dried up. It is 1 1/4 pvc. I left the top open for a possible drink holder and I want to go from 1 1/4" to 2" on the arrow holder.
I put in a 45 degree to get the CG of the bow tubes more over the stands footprint figuring the weight of two bows at one time would maybe put it off balance.
I will get it glued up and painted this week and will return with the finished product.
Simple as it may be...Too Much Fun


----------



## mibowhunter2094

Finished, well maybe I should chrome the wheels![emoji12]


----------



## waldopepper

Finished Bow Stand. 
Went in to get the camera and came out and couldn't find it. ??? Good thing for the colored vanes...
I will use it as is, but may add a piece of threaded rod between the 1 1/4" & 2" uprights to stiffen up the whole kitn'ca-booddle for when two bows are ah hangin', 1 1/2" may have been better, stiffer. I'm happy with the way it is. 
Too Much Fun


----------



## mibowhunter2094

waldopepper said:


> Finished Bow Stand.
> Went in to get the camera and came out and couldn't find it. ??? Good thing for the colored vanes...
> I will use it as is, but may add a piece of threaded rod between the 1 1/4" & 2" uprights to stiffen up the whole kitn'ca-booddle for when two bows are ah hangin', 1 1/2" may have been better, stiffer. I'm happy with the way it is.
> Too Much Fun


Looks good!


----------



## Shink26

Sub'd


----------



## Michael Myers

Here is my old one i built 4 years ago..i have since broke it..i built another one/different style tonight.I will post pics this weekend.Here is the old one...


----------



## waldopepper

Used mine tonight and it is a little wobbly, and with only one bow on it. I think I need to brace it somehow. First idea is to drill a hole or holes down near the 45 degree and inject in some foam-in-a-can. My advice to all future DIYers, use 1 1/2". The 45 degree idea was a good one, but created a weak spot.
I'll let you know how the foam thing works out.


----------



## mibowhunter2094

I used all 2". No problems. Probably could easily handle 3-4 bows, If I weighted the cart.


----------



## Michael Myers

here is the one i built in 15 minutes the other night..i do not use camo tape as it just peels off the other 2 i have built in past...This cost me 0 dollars as i have all the Abs and fittings i need,quick,cheap and does the job.....Grizz


----------



## waldopepper

Well I tried the Foam In A Can thing with meager results. I did make it a little stiffer, but not much. I noticed it is the 1 1/4" long tube that is bending. The foam in a can came all the way up to within about 3 " of the top of the tube. So I am going to drive a steel rod down inside the tube and see if that stiffens things up enough to suit me. If not I can just pull the rod out and go to plan "C"... External braces to the frame.
It works OK as is, but I am hellbent on improving it. Bottom line rule is "don't skimp" when choosing tubing.
I am impressed with all of the bow stands that have been posted.


----------



## cfd335

What are the dimensions of that shelf and size of pipe/fittings did you use? Also did you just use a t with a reducer to attach the shelf to the stand? 



EBO said:


> Added a tray to mine.


----------



## mibowhunter2094

cfd335 said:


> What are the dimensions of that shelf and size of pipe/fittings did you use? Also did you just use a t with a reducer to attach the shelf to the stand?












My shelf is 8 x 16. I used a 2 x 2 x 1 T with a 1"- 1/2 " reducer, all pvc in shelf are 1/2"


----------



## cfd335

That is awesome! How did you attach the shelf? Zip ties I doubt would be strong enough. Did you drill and use screws? Once I get off these crutches I'm going to go out and get the stuff and make one.


----------



## mibowhunter2094

I used self tapping pancake head screws. It works great rolling around my yard


----------



## cfd335

Thank you.


----------



## my3sons

You also can go to walmart or where ever and get a cake pan or cookie sheet with a lip on it for a shelf they work really good as well. Blake


----------



## Pushbutton2

Reboot :


----------



## RageHard

Wanted a small stand that would break down to take to the indoor range, and the limb driven rest makes the bow hard to hang. Lots of good ideas in this thread and some scrap 1 1/4" led me to this, works like a charm.


----------



## cyberiankhatru

*Built a stand with my daughter*

I just built a stand based on the designs here. My 9 yr old daughter chose our designer colors and tape. Oh well! As long as she will keep shooting with me!


----------



## EliteHunt3r

Very cool


----------



## skottyboi34

cyberiankhatru said:


> I just built a stand based on the designs here. My 9 yr old daughter chose our designer colors and tape. Oh well! As long as she will keep shooting with me!
> 
> View attachment 2186080
> 
> View attachment 2186082


I really like the rope to keep the caps nearby! Excellent job!


----------



## lawyerguy1

Bump! These are cool! And this thread was linked from an article on using PVC for hunting.


----------



## dannyjwhite10

*MLK day project*

Saw all the cool projects on here so the wife and I decided to build one our selves. Really easy and pretty cheap project. We mashed up a couple seen on this thread. 

We wanted a really even look so we thought we would paint the pipe before assembly. Don't do that.








The PVC cement removed the paint and caused a big mess. Ended up having to redo a lot of the paint any way.









Finished product + dog








Used extra foam from the bow rest to put in the bottom of the arrow holders. This prevents the arrows from clinking on the bottom. Also, holes in the bottom of the cup holders and arrow holders is a good idea if you leave it outside.

Finally got to put it to use.


----------



## Alaska at heart

The one I built is fairly simple from the original square base design, but has been going strong for the past 3 years. I also painted mine flat black after it was assembled and used camo tape on the crossbar where the bow limbs are in contact.....plus endcaps. A simple and great solution, especially when there is snow on the ground and lying it down is not an option. I keep it in the garage and carry it around as needed. Lightweight, functional and a pretty nifty idea.......:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## PeterfromMaine

To all of you who painted your PVC... what spray paint did you find worked best that I could pick up at a Lowe's or Home Depot??

Thank you!


----------



## ss315

PeterfromMaine said:


> To all of you who painted your PVC... what spray paint did you find worked best that I could pick up at a Lowe's or Home Depot??
> 
> Thank you!


Rustoleum ultra cover x2, get its done with one or 2 passes. Super time saver. Will never buy the normal version again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsapp51

Great job! Be working on one tomorrow!


----------



## aread

RageHard said:


> Wanted a small stand that would break down to take to the indoor range, and the limb driven rest makes the bow hard to hang. Lots of good ideas in this thread and some scrap 1 1/4" led me to this, works like a charm.


That's exactly the design I'm looking for. Any chance of a photo or two without the bow? I'd like to see how the bow is supported on the stand.
Good job! And thanks for posting.
Allen


----------



## tsapp51

Here is one for 2 bows that I just finished. Similar to others on this site.


----------



## Deer Mount

What is the average amount you guys spent on making one of these? I might have to make a couple for my yard. With me & the kid's and my wife shooting we might have 6 bows out at a time.


----------



## tsapp51

I had scrape pipe laying around and spent about $25 on fittings. Looking though some other threads I saw where some guys had built some to hold 4 or more bows.


----------



## PeterfromMaine

After sifting through all the great bow stand designs, I came up with 2 stands I recently built. One a 2-bow stand that I spray painted matte black. And a I-bow stand, much more compact that I haven't had a chance to paint yet. To the member asking on the time to build a bow stand... one I have the materials on hand, I bet my single bow stand didn't take 30 minutes. The 2-bow stand I have a little over and hour into it, including painting. For me the trick was to have the stand drawn out and designed before I started.


----------



## tsapp51

I like the stand for the single bow. Nice and compact. Your upright piece about 48"? Is that made of 1 1/2" or 1 1/4" pipe?


----------



## PeterfromMaine

Yes, the 2-bow stand is approximately 46" high, the 1-bow stand is slightly shorter. For reference, the bow hanging is a Prime Ion. Both stands are all made of 1 1/2" PVC, except for the piece holding the bow... those are 1", and the painted stand has pipe insulation as padding. The base on the single is approximately 16" deep x 17" wide. I was worried as to whether this base would be sufficient, but I cannot believe how sturdy this stand is!! My next one will be even more compact.


----------



## tsapp51

Might be able to get two of them from a 10' piece?


----------



## PeterfromMaine

The 2-bow stand cuts out to exactly 10'. The 1-bow stand is around 7'.


----------



## PeterfromMaine

With that said, you could definitely make 2 of these 1-bow stands with a 10-foot piece.


----------



## tsapp51

Here's a similar one I did for a single bow


----------



## PeterfromMaine

tsapp51... very nice!! I like that platform at the top! How did you secure it?? And, what are the dimensions of the base?? I'm building a few more but want to make the base as small as possible.

Nice job!


----------



## sharpstick

Nice job. Think I'll try to make a smaller version


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlustre408

Nice rigs! Built one a couple months ago. But now I got some new ideas I wanna try


----------



## JDUB007

Great thread...just thought of an idea to make an adapter to go on the bow hanger ends so this could also be used as a paper tuning stand...I'm going to make one this Spring for sure. 
You could just put 90s that you slide on the bow hanger part that has a rectangular frame that goes up above so you could tape paper or put a paper roll on to paper tune if thats your thing.


----------



## thwack_attack

stealing this!


----------



## iswandy

mine..




























1in TEE x4
1in COUPLING x3
1in PIPE x8ft


----------



## tsapp51

Thanks. The base is 17" X 17" but I'm sure it can go a little smaller, especially if you don't make it as tall. My pieces were: 14, 12, 6, 2 1/2, 3 1/2, and 36 upright. They are made out of 1 1/2" schedule 40 except for the upright on the red one. I had some 1 1/4" and used it for the upright on the red one and it works just fine. For the top I took a piece of 1" thick wood and just kept cutting it down until it would fit snugly in the top of the "T" then screwed it on the 6" X 6" base. It will pull out rather easily. If you wanted it more permanently, you could probably run a short screw through the PVC into the wood. I'll try to attach a photo.


----------



## tsapp51

Post a photo when you get it done. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Castiron

Lot of cool stands on here and I originally thought about one. But I have 3 of us shooting. My set up is in the front yard, and I want to set up at least two distances preferably 3. So I wanted it compact so it's not to much of an eye sore when I leave it out all year long, easy to take to camp, cheap enough to build a half dozen.
I'd like to put camo tape on it but worried someone may run over it.
Nothing is glued, just pressed in.
It constists of
2 - 90's
4 - 16" pipe
2 - 5/16" x 10 threaded rod
4 pcs scrap toilet water supply lines over the threaded rod
2 - 1"x3.5"x3.5" pvc boards

One of the legs could be sanded a little so it could easily slip out of the 90 to make it compact to pack for a trip.


----------



## tsapp51

That sure is simple but looks like it should work great! What size is the pipe? Where do you get the pvc boards and how did you attach them to the pipe?


----------



## Castiron

tsapp51 said:


> That sure is simple but looks like it should work great! What size is the pipe? Where do you get the pvc boards and how did you attach them to the pipe?


The pipe is 1.5" as I recall.
The pvc boards are leftovers from a siding job. you can get an 8' pc from lowe's or HD. or even a board but since it was small and being left in weather I didn't want to fool with wood. It is screwed thru the vertical pipe with 3.5" deck screws.
You can't see it in the picture but I drilled a couple extra holes to set the rod different if needed for other bows.


----------



## tsapp51

`Great job!! Thanks!


----------



## tsapp51

Does it tend to tip with only one bow on it?


----------



## Dalton63841

Awesome thread. Gave me some ideas for a bow/arrows stand, AND I had enough left over to make a target stand to get my target up off the ground.


----------



## Frank509

Looks awesome!! Will have to make one up.


----------



## PeterfromMaine

Good morning! I've been on this "lets see what I can make out of PVC kick" lately, so here is a bag target stand... and it works great!


----------



## bowhunter509

Great build!


----------



## Karlastian

Hi guys,
I got a question^^
If been to the home improvement store today, trying to get all the stuff I need for a bow stand.

The only thing they had were HT (high temperature) pipes. That alone wouldn't be a problem, they are even cheaper then pvc pipe^^

But the elbows were 87° instead of 90°. Don't ask me why but that's how it is. I tried building one in the store, but with the 87° elbows it didn't work (to much tension).

Have you ever seen a 90° elbow of HT pipe? PVC prices are crazy high (the whole stand would be around 75$).


----------



## Gruder

Those are all sweet, I'm making one


----------



## badgercreek

Thank you all for sharing your ideas. Just the thing to get my kids started building their own. Keep em coming!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skc91

Awesome work!!


----------



## MPG1

Those bow stands would be nice when shooting with friends outside and need to have a place to put your bow.


----------



## junglerecon

Had mine for a while it works great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gottamopar

Nice!!!!


----------



## rapids

Great idea......like the addition of the drink holder!


----------



## callsignOdin

Love it


----------



## SULLY305

Awesome on all the builds.


----------



## C Svach

Lockdown boredom


----------



## hoghntrncypress

Nice job, looks good...


----------



## AKAUMike

great idea, gonna build a couple of them tomorrow


----------



## AKAUMike

gonna build this one tomorrow, thanx


----------



## seamusduffy

following . . .


----------



## Msd380

great ideas. have to work on up


----------



## ElkSnot

I did a double as well and a small table for beverages cell, phones, gear, etc. The PVC really holds up pretty well too.


----------



## TFDHunter

Looks great.. Thanks for sharing


----------



## stephane110

how much did the pvc cost?


----------



## Phillygoat

That's a great idea!


----------



## rlawless

stephane110 said:


> how much did the pvc cost?


Guessing less than $20


----------



## Kstrand05

they work good just over time and heavier set up tend to bend the pipe


----------



## booner05

I like it. Gonna have to do a little modification to hand a recurve or 2


----------



## BOWLIFEHUNTER

you can put cement in the bottom pieces to make it sturdy


----------



## BOWLIFEHUNTER

Thanks for the ideas to! Plan on doing one this weekend.


----------



## CBfromCP82

Nice! I'm going to make one just like this.


----------



## DJMan

Nice job. Love the simplicity


----------



## elkbound

Looks good!


----------



## Djones745

looks great!


----------



## Munga

Great ideas and gives me a new project.


----------



## Gdog281

Sweet! Great job!


----------



## Dcrowe86

Awesome thanks!


----------



## Cjohanson1

Igot lucky and found one someone was throwing away


----------



## sick lids

looks better than laying in the grass.


----------



## chme11l

Looks awesome!


----------



## bradgoecks

Looks great I'll need to build one


----------



## highcountry68

This one i built a few years ago is holding up well.


----------



## evansh87

Gotta have a place for the beer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquateks210

Awesome builds. I found my weekend project


----------



## HT Outdoors

Nice I've been meaning to build something like this out at my parents place for a while now. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## El Mago

I like, excellent job


----------



## jzelina

Well, found my next project. Sweet work!


----------

